Ask HN: What's something new you learned today? - davidtsong
======
severine
You can make broccoli couscous: [https://travelcooktell.com/broccoli-
rice/](https://travelcooktell.com/broccoli-rice/)

Resounding successs, using this recipe:
[https://www.directoalpaladar.com/recetas-de-legumbres-y-
verd...](https://www.directoalpaladar.com/recetas-de-legumbres-y-
verduras/falso-cuscus-de-brocoli-con-huevo-a-la-curcuma-receta-saludable-y-
muy-facil)

------
Yvonne_McQ
I've read an article How Leaders Create and Use Networks:
[https://ivypanda.com/essays/how-leaders-create-and-use-
netwo...](https://ivypanda.com/essays/how-leaders-create-and-use-networks/)
That's a point of view I never thought before about. Really interesting.

